# Why don't more people use Nanolex sealant or products similar?



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

After carrying out research via web and help from forum members, I decided a few weeks ago that I definitely wanted to try some Nanolex Premium sealant for my next detail. I have already received my order.

Over the last few weeks though, I have noticed that there doesn't seem to be that many people on this forum who actually use the stuff. Majority of people tend to stick to the more traditional (for want of a better word). Why is this?

From what I can see, the Nanolex products offer excellent durability of 18+ months, that is a lot higher than traditional sealants. Surely this alone makes it more appealing? 

The application and buffing of the Nanolex Premium does not seem to much deifferent from other products either. I'm making that assumption from the instructions I have read though as I have never used Nanolex sealant before.

I also don't think the price is that bad either, consdiering that it will outlast other sealants if maintained correctly.

To me using Nanolex seems like a no brainer, but I am an enthusiast with all this detailing lark, so certainly don't know all there is to know when it comes to this sort of thing.

Your thoughts on this matter will be greatly appreciated 

Cheers


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I wonder if its the initial cost?


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Personally speaking, we Nanolexed my wifes truck 13 months ago, it was a work horse and as it was sign written wanted it to be easily cleaned weekly, hence nanolex was a no brainer. ( and it still looks B good today, unfortunately I cant say the same about my ex wife though :lol: )

My daily driver, I enjoy playing with different LSPs and that is something I do monthly so up until 'nanowax' which will be in my stable soon there was little point in going down that particular road. Now nanolex have a 'wax/sealant' it meets both durability and my need to fettle as often as I like. 

My two penneth worth.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

some people enjoy applying waxes and the like quite often, and I believe some of these new sealants need to be applied in a sheltered area and given time to cure - which isn't ideal for everyone. that said, gtechnic C5 is on my radar


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

They are still relatively new to the scene, know it wont be long before I get trying the nano technology products.

I think I'll still stick to carnuaba waxes as I prefer the look and application process but for windows, plastics and wheels I think these things really are the way to go.

All we need is someone to invent a tyre dressing lasts more than a few weeks, they all seem to die sooo quickly


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ross said:


> I wonder if its the initial cost?


That's thing, ok the initial cost is comparatively higher than it's competitors, but you'll get more out of it because of the durability.



Eddy said:


> All we need is someone to invent a tyre dressing lasts more than a few weeks, they all seem to die sooo quickly


I'll be first in line for some of that 

I picked up some of Nanolex Glass sealant from Sales section on the forum. Looking forward to using it. Florian @ Nanolex reckons you get about 3yrs durability on rear window. Wont be as much on windscreen though, but I'll be happy to get more than 6months out of it



Mr Face said:


> My daily driver, I enjoy playing with different LSPs


I'm bit like that too, which is partly the reason why I fancied a change.
Also I don't want to detail my car again until at least next May, so this seemed logical choice



-Kev- said:


> some people enjoy applying waxes and the like quite often, and I believe some of these new sealants need to be applied in a sheltered area and given time to cure - which isn't ideal for everyone. that said, gtechnic C5 is on my radar


Quite lucky in place that I'm living in Herts that is has an under building car parking, so should have the right conditions for it to cure properly
I've also got the C5 wheel armour on the radar too 
Really is quite expensive though. think it's about £30 for 25ml!!!!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

there is something special or rather a good feeling on a saturday or sunday morning or a summers evening outside with a cool drink look at the refections and watching the light hitting the paint work after appling and buff a freshly waxed car... Its a pleasure a joy which some people will never feel or understand..... Like football or cricket or any other interest that people have in life for that brings pleasure......

Don't get me wrong Good durabilty is important in the winter to protect our lovely shiny things..... When the weather breaks for the first time and a good weekend is on the cards for the first time since the winter its which products, does she need machine work, how bad is the clay going to look... Shall I use this wax or this wax may be have a look on DW. OOPS you end up buying a new and start testing it out for looks feel ease of use etc ect...

I think you are getting the picture now.... 

I never let the wife use factor 50 its always 2 or 4 coz I like appling on a regular basis :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ive heard that 25ml of C5 should do two sets of wheels, depending on their size/design


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

if you search my studio posts you will find some have cars finsihed with my new sealant. Its been on the FD van now for over 3 months, washed weekly with over concentrated snowfoam, and I still cant kill it 

Waxes are popular here as most are members with an OCD for detailing, and the prospect of detailing the car and then not having/being able to do any for months on end isnt any use to their "I need a fix of detailing" habit....

that said, its amazing how many want durability, but wouldnt leave their cars more than 3 months without re -waxing..... go figure


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Nanolex wasn't a brand I'd heard of until I came across their product videos on the Monza site. The video of the glass product sold me on it straight away and with a new car on the way I thought the alloy product was worth a go as well. It's now 6 weeks since I applied both sealants and as far as I can tell the protection is still going strong. With new brakes to bed in I was worried about the dust bonding to the wheels but it now cleans off with a quick hose and a wet mf.

Application of the products is relatively easy provided you follow the instructions to the letter. I went for the Premium versions of both sealants which have a shorter curing time but still give plenty of protection (6 months I think). I'll probably strip and re-apply the sealants around October/November to see me through the winter.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I guess alot of people are still testing out their durability - we've been using it along with aquartz for a while now ;-)


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Having not researched or really heard of Nanolex - what's the application process like?

I'm moving more and more across to WOWA type products - OOS and OCW being my fav's at the minute. Why? Put simply, i like to save time but at the same time achieve good results, OOS and OCW give me this. Working long hours and having 2 young kids means I can't devote masses of time to detailing like i used too, couple of hours max if i'm lucky.

I've use Aquapel on windscreen and have done for many months, love it's performance and most importantly it's durability - normally 6-9 months in my experience. OOver the past few days, I've often wondered why sealants aren't built on this type of chemical - clearly if Aquapel can offer 6+ months then surely a liquid sealent could??

Does Nanolex sit in this category? If it can offer 18 months durability then obviously it is built on a similar chemical structure. I'd very much be interested to try Nanolex if this is the case.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> ive heard that 25ml of C5 should do two sets of wheels, depending on their size/design


Yeah you might be right, but yeah, just depends on the alloys. I have staggered setup of 4 x 18" MV3 alloys. Coating the face may get bit fiddly for me.



123quackers said:


> I never let the wife use factor 50 its always 2 or 4 coz I like appling on a regular basis :lol:





Finerdetails said:


> Waxes are popular here as most are members with an OCD for detailing, and the prospect of detailing the car and then not having/being able to do any for months on end isnt any use to their "I need a fix of detailing" habit....


Yeah I think this is true. People on here do take satisfaction from detailing a car. I do too. Something about spending all those hours outside then seeing the end result.

that being said though, I don't necessarily want to have to regularly tend to my car. I mean I wash every week, but wouldnt want to carry out a mini detail every month or so.



Clark said:


> I guess alot of people are still testing out their durability - we've been using it along with aquartz for a while now ;-)





GolfFanBoy said:


> Nanolex wasn't a brand I'd heard of until I came across their product videos on the Monza site.
> 
> I went for the Premium versions of both sealants which have a shorter curing time but still give plenty of protection (6 months I think). I'll probably strip and re-apply the sealants around October/November to see me through the winter.


Yeah I had never heard of them until seeing it on Monza site.

Nanolex state that the premium sealant should last up to 18months. Obviously this is dependant on how you maintain car in between though.

If I can get 9months out of it, I'll be more than happy. My plan will be to use plain water and mitt for weekly wash. Then once a month maybe use a DoDo BTBM shampoo. Also thinking about buying the spray sealant too just to keep it topped up nicely.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Dizzle77 said:


> Nanolex state that the premium sealant should last up to 18months. Obviously this is dependant on how you maintain car in between though.


mmm, some conflicting info on the Monza page as it says this:-



Monza said:


> It's very easy to apply and the durability is 6 months approx on the front screen and much longer on the sides and rear windows.


And then further down this:-



Monza said:


> It's very easy to apply and the durability is 12 months plus or 12000 miles


 To be honest from looking at that and the Nanolex site I think it's a hard thing to calculate as so many things can affect it as you say. Luckily for me I was starting with a new car so the windscreen and wipers are in perfect condition - and should stay that way thanks to the sealant :thumb:



Dizzle77 said:


> My plan will be to use plain water and mitt for weekly wash. Then once a month maybe use a DoDo BTBM shampoo. Also thinking about buying the spray sealant too just to keep it topped up nicely.


I hose the wheels and then use a yellow Kent microfibre noodle mitt dunked in fresh water to clean. It's a bit weird at first using water alone but when you see how clean they get with a quick wipe it's clear the product is doing a good job. In the winter time I'll probably use a pH neutral shampoo if I have any trouble shifting salt, etc.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Coops said:


> Having not researched or really heard of Nanolex - what's the application process like?
> 
> Does Nanolex sit in this category? If it can offer 18 months durability then obviously it is built on a similar chemical structure. I'd very much be interested to try Nanolex if this is the case.


Still fairly new to all this, so no idea what WOWA, OOS or OCW stand for 

I've never applied the sealant before myself, but from what I've heard and after reading the instructions, it doesn't seem too difficult.

If you buy the Premium sealant kit, this comes with a paint cleaner. This basically acts like IPA to cleanse surface. After this the sealant is applied using a cotton applicator pad. Leave for about 30mins then wipe off using cloth. I think after about an hour, the sealant is fully cured.

The manufacturers recommend just using water and mitt to wash car after. If using a shampoo then just a mild one will suffice.

There is also a a professional sealant. I think the main differences are longer durabilty, but this product requires a lot longer for curing. I think 30hrs+

For both products they also recommend applying and curing in a sheltered area.

I'm sure other members who have actually used product will be able to comment on ease of use. Florian @ Nanolex is always willing to answer questions too 

http://monzacarcare.com/nanolex-paint-sealants/
http://www.nanolex.de/en


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

GolfFanBoy said:


> mmm, some conflicting info on the Monza page as it says this:-


my bad.......I made a mistake and thought you were talking about paint sealants in the second paragraph of your original post :wall:

Yeah I'll probably do similar to you. I'll be detailing next weekend, so will apply the premium glass for first time.
Probably do it again, at least on windscreen, just when winter is about to kick in

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Finerdetails said:


> Waxes are popular here as most are members with an OCD for detailing, and the prospect of detailing the car and then not having/being able to do any for months on end isnt any use to their "I need a fix of detailing" habit....
> 
> that said, its amazing how many want durability, but wouldnt leave their cars more than 3 months without re -waxing..... go figure


Bang on the money!

I've been using Aquartz Reload just after it came out about 2 weeks now and i'm missing applying my favourite purple haze!

Nothing will sheet water/bead/repell aswell as Reload has been doing.

The more reviews that come out, people will see just hoW ridiculously good this spray sealent is but it has took the fun away slightly. It's going to be a god send come the harsher weather though.

Funny this topic came up I was thinking the same about spray sealents and why more people don't use them.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Dizzle77 said:


> Still fairly new to all this, so no idea what WOWA, OOS or OCW stand for
> 
> I've never applied the sealant before myself, but from what I've heard and after reading the instructions, it doesn't seem too difficult.
> 
> ...


THanks Dizzle - WOWA stands for Wipe On Walk Away, meaning a very simple product which requires little time or buffing etc. OOS is Optimum Opti-Seal and OCW is Optimum Car Wax - both these products are very good and produce excellent results but without the requirements of, say, a normal wax or sealant such as prep, application, curing etc.

Sounds a reasonably easy process with Nanolex and curing time isn't too bad either. Durability and finish will be key though?

Interesting that they recommend only used water to clean with after.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

For me having a lsp that lasts that long is pointles. I, like most on here clay and use a paint cleanser at least twice a year. so bye bye lsp.

I'm not saying that products like nanolex don't have there place, and for some 12 months + durability will be a god send. Tbh most of my family and friends will fall into this group. It's just not for me.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Nanolex isn't for me but I think sealents like Reload give the same performance but don't last just as long and i'd rather that. 

After a month or 2 I can strip it off and get some nice paste wax on, nearer the winter i'll get a good couple of coats of reload on instead of faffing about with FK or 476.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

For me I love applying different waxes so the durability of Nanolex doesn't both me too much. Only in the winter I want long durablilty but then Colli or FK serve me well for that.
However I do use Gtechniq's glass sealant and trim restorer and I will look at buying their wheel armour too :thumb:


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

So the general consensus here is 

- never heard of the stuff
- people just love spending quality time with their machines and pampering them with more traditional sealant/waxes

I think majority of people will fall into the second category 

Each to their own. I mean I do enjoy taking time out to detail my car and helping other people, but I wouldn't have the time to do it on a regular basis. Twice a year for me is about as far as I would go on my own car.

It would certainly be different too if I was getting paid to do it for other people 

I also do enjoy researching and trying out different products too, hence why I am going the Nanolex route. 

Thanks for all the responses :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i could not just wash my car for that long. I apply a wax/sealant once a month if i can, and am constantly spraying something on it :lol:


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

video killed the radio star

reality tv killed the video star

....and sealants killed the reality tv star

no wait...... that didnt work

.....and sealants kill the hobbiest detailer...... yep that's better


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Its very interesting and something Ive been meaning to try for some time.

The price is justified, but the only issue I think I would face is this.

Buying a bottle of nanolex - protects your car for 9 months plus. This will make my detailing box of tricks redundant expect for when it needs topping up


----------



## gtisportline (Aug 8, 2008)

I used the premium sealant a couple of weekend ago and followed the instructions to the letter. Left for half hour to bond and then started to buff off. I expected it to be 'Slightly' (As quoted by Monza) more difficult to buff off compared to a wax, but in reality it was like trying to buff off dried tippex from the paint work with a micro fibre cloth! It took 4 hours to remove it all! :wall:

It seems to be doing its job at the moment, but only time will tell the longevity of the protection.

Oh and it was applied in my garage, so the sun had no bearing on it.

Just thought I'd share my experience with it, just in case someone had a free hour and though they could do the whole car!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It used to be about "I want durability! " I want it to last for months"

Now we have it, very few want it.

I can see why people wouldn't use Reload/nanolex for example as there is no point even waxing your car afterwards! 

And waxing is imo the enjoyable bit after all the crappy tasks!


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

gally said:


> Nothing will sheet water/bead/repell aswell as Reload has been doing.


Quite a claim.. How does it compare to similar products like Zaino Z8 or Gtechniq C2?


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

gtisportline said:


> I used the premium sealant a couple of weekend ago and followed the instructions to the letter. Left for half hour to bond and then started to buff off. I expected it to be 'Slightly' (As quoted by Monza) more difficult to buff off compared to a wax, but in reality it was like trying to buff off dried tippex from the paint work with a micro fibre cloth! It took 4 hours to remove it all! :wall:
> 
> It seems to be doing its job at the moment, but only time will tell the longevity of the protection.
> 
> ...


4 hrs to remove! bloody hell mate!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Lack of talent for me.

I would buy these long lasting sealants but for one thing. I am not good enough/don't have the time to fully correct my car.

If you are going to re-wax every week, you can re-glaze at the same time. Only takes a while longer. Whereas,it is only really worthwhile putting these permanent sealants on a corrected car. Otherwise, you are just sealing in the swirls.

If the car were to be fully corrected from new, then i would use a semi-permanent sealant.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

quattrogmbh said:


> Quite a claim.. How does it compare to similar products like Zaino Z8 or Gtechniq C2?


Well not really comparible to Z8 imo.

Reload is a nano sealent is it not.

C2 is imo also not comparable as it's a very long term sealent like nanolex stuff and other Gtech products.

Reload imo is something like 476/fk1000 in spray form but with better sheeting and beading ability.

It's not a sealent that will last 8months/1 year like some nano sealents out at the moment, it's an inbetween product imo.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

gally said:


> Well not really comparible to Z8 imo.
> 
> Reload is a nano sealent is it not.


What to you is nano?

to me, its simply a particle size


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

C2 is the spray sealant

C3 is the carnuba based spray.

If you want gloss and beading, go for C3.



gally said:


> Well not really comparible to Z8 imo.
> 
> Reload is a nano sealent is it not.
> 
> ...


----------



## newsabloke (Sep 3, 2009)

Gruffs said:


> Lack of talent for me.
> 
> I would buy these long lasting sealants but for one thing. I am not good enough/don't have the time to fully correct my car.
> 
> ...


Gruffs got it spot on for me.... also it is always an excuse to get out into the garage, My man cave, got to wax the car Love... see you in a couple of hours....:lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

quattrogmbh said:


> What to you is nano?
> 
> to me, its simply a particle size


I wasn't really talking about the word more the product but anyway...

I would say the "new" style sealents "nano" ones bond to the surface and are much tighter than convential paste sealents. As you can see by the way they repell water.

Almost like superguard type product. Hard for me to explain.


amiller said:


> C2 is the spray sealant
> 
> C3 is the carnuba based spray.
> 
> If you want gloss and beading, go for C3.


C2 is comparable to Reload but the C2 is set up to offer long term protection again like a diamondbrite or supaguard type product.

Again imo Reload is like a spray version of 476/FK


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

gally said:


> C2 is comparable to Reload but the C2 is set up to offer long term protection again like a diamondbrite or supaguard type product.
> 
> Again imo Reload is like a spray version of 476/FK


I would suggest Reload is very similar to C3 in terms of water behaviour and durability.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I would disagree, it will never add anything to the finish. No polymers/carbnuba ect...

Just like a clear sealent. It's a wierd product, even applying it. I can imagine the reload and C2 "setting" if you will. Like a lacquer.

The carnuba spray will be adding something to the finish and gloss of the car.


----------



## quattrogmbh (May 15, 2007)

If it adds nothing to the finish, why are you wasting the time adding it?


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

its getting hot in here now...... Interesting might stick around for a while...:lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

quattrogmbh said:


> If it adds nothing to the finish, why are you wasting the time adding it?


Funny question that, do you think C1 adds to the finish?

It's like liquid lacquer that hardens and forms a protective coat on the fresh un protected paint underneath. The Reload isn't for looks, it's for protection and ease of use.


----------

